
Ecuadorian hummingbirds chirp ultrasonic songs of seduction - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2020-07-ecuadorian-hummingbirds-chirp-ultrasonic-songs.html
======
pineaux
Quite interesting, but couldn't find a sample sound.

